# Windows 10 Tablet 10" Wandeinbau



## fstoiber (12 November 2015)

Hallo,

habe bei einem größeren Wago/KNX Projekt mehrere Windows Tablets als Panel im Einsatz.
Funktioniert auch alles recht gut.
Bis jetzt habe ich leider noch keine Lösung für das Bildschirmverdunkeln.
Habe alle Energiesparoptionen und Bildschirmschohner deaktiviert,
weil ich das Display nur hell bekomme in dem ich auf den Einschaltknopf drücke und da kommt man beim Wandeinbau schlecht hin.
Das ist aber auf Dauer keine Lösung. Es müsste möglich sein den Bildschirm entweder bei Berührung oder durch betätigen der Windows-taste hell zu machen, bzw. auch aus dem Standby heraus zu aktivieren.
Evtl. weiß ja jemand eine Lösung.

ein Bild vom Panel hab ich angehängt.

freue mich auf viele Antworten.

Gruß Florian


----------



## lord2k3 (13 November 2015)

Hallo teste mal folgendes:
Wischen Sie vom unteren Bildschirmrand nach oben, oder drücken Sie eine beliebige Taste.

Oder den lock screen komplett abstellen: https://youtu.be/8kb1j9tXTOg


----------



## fstoiber (13 November 2015)

Hallo lord,
danke für deine Antwort.
das ist nicht schlecht, da spart man sich das Hochziehen wegen dem Entsperren.
Habe aber was anderes gemeint.
Ich bekommen den Bildschirm gar nicht hell, ich muss den Einschaltknopf seitlich am Tablet drücken damit es hell wird.
Eine etwas umständliche Lösung habe ich jetzt gefunden, die mir aber noch nicht gefällt.
Wenn ich das Ladekabel kurz entferne und wieder anstecke, wird der Bildschirm hell und man kann von vorne mit dem Finger arbeiten.
Wenn ich also einen kleinen feinen Edelstahltaster NC (nicht betätigt geschlossen) vorne am Einbaurahmen anbringe, funktioniert es zumindest.

Würde mich freuen wenn jemand eine bessere Idee hat.

Gruß Florian


----------



## lord2k3 (13 November 2015)

Verstehe es gerade nicht,  geht es ums entsperren oder um die hintergundbeleuchtung?


----------



## fstoiber (13 November 2015)

entsperren bzw aufwecken.
wenn das Tablet eine zeit nich benutzt wird dann wird der Bildschirm schwarz und der Sperrbildschirm kommt.
damit ich entsperren kann muss ich aber erst den Bildschirm hell bekommen.
das funktioniert leider nur in dem man seitlich am Einschaltknopf kurz drauf drückt.

dieses kurze draufdrücken will ich entweder durch Bildschirmberührung oder durch Windowstasten-Betätigung unten mittig am Bildschirm ersetzen


----------



## Matze001 (13 November 2015)

Wenn Du eine Wago im Einsatz hast:

1. Taster auf DI montieren (oder KNX)
2. Von der Wago ein WoL Paket an den PC verschicken
3. freuen 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## hucki (13 November 2015)

fstoiber schrieb:


> wenn das Tablet eine zeit nich benutzt wird dann wird der Bildschirm schwarz und der Sperrbildschirm kommt.





fstoiber schrieb:


> Habe alle Energiesparoptionen und Bildschirmschohner deaktiviert,


Glaub' nicht, dass Du da alle deaktiviert hast! 
Denn mein Tablet wird nicht (mehr) dunkel, wenn es an der Strippe hängt.

So sollte es aussehen:









PS: Ganz vergessen, da geht ja noch mehr Feintuning:


----------



## hucki (13 November 2015)

Zum Standby-Wecken - vlt. hilft Dir dieser PC-Welt-Beitrag http://www.pcwelt.de/tipps/Uebeltaeter-finden-Was-weckt-den-Rechner-aus-dem-Ruhezustand-6527915.html, wenn Du so Deinen TouchScreen in die Liste einträgst:


> Der Ruhezustand ist eine praktische und schnelle Art den PC an- und auszuschalten. Oft kommt es jedoch vor, dass der PC von ganz alleine startet. Wir verraten, woran das liegt.
> Der Ruhezustand kann als "leichter Schlaf" des PCs bezeichnet werden. So fährt er innerhalb wenigen Sekunden herunter und ist auch schnell wieder zur Stelle, wenn man ihn braucht. Als Nebeneffekt ist er dadurch aber auch leicht zu wecken, sodass man am frühen Morgen oft einen hochgefahrenen Rechner vorfindet. Aber woran liegt das genau - und kann man das verhindern?
> 
> Oft ist der Übeltäter ein externes Gerät, das Windows geweckt hat. Dabei kann es sich um die Maus handeln, die unabsichtlich bewegt wurde, oder um die Tastatur, bei der versehentlich eine Taste gedrückt wurde. Über die Eingabeaufforderung können Sie Geräte mit Weckberechtigung ermitteln und ihre Reaktivierung ausschalten.
> ...



Mein Surface zeigt mir den TouchScreen (wahrscheinlich) nur einfach als eines mehrerer HID-konformer Geräte mit verschiedenen Nummern an.
Da müsste man also ausprobieren, welches Gerät das richtige ist.


----------



## fstoiber (14 November 2015)

Hallo,
Hab das gerade versucht, bei mir gibt es leider nur bluetooth und realtek i2s audio codec...

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hucki (14 November 2015)

Kannst Du mal 'nen ScreenShot von dem hier einstellen:

```
[B][B][B][B]powercfg /devicequery wake_programmable[/B][/B][/B][/B]
```
Nur 2 mögliche Geräte kommt mir sehr wenig vor.
Schau' auch mal, wie der Gerätemanager Deinen Bildschirm benennt.


Und was ist mit der Bildschirmabschaltung? Wie gesagt, mein Tablet geht gar nicht erst aus, solange es am Netz hängt. Egal, ob ich dran arbeite oder nicht.


----------



## fstoiber (27 November 2015)

Hallo sorry dass ich jetzt erst wieder schreibe.

Habe jetzt die Tablets umgetauscht.
Werde auf Android umsteigen, Windows ist leider unzuverlässig.
Muss zwar auch noch schauen wie ich das mit dem Bildschirm hell machen hin bekomme,
aber zur Not gehts auch mit dem Taster.
BWM fällt hier leider flach, weil in dem Büro immer Leute sind und dann der Bildschirm wieder immer hell ist.

Brauche dann nur noch einen funktionierenden USB auf Ethernet Adapter für Android, damit ich die Fehlerquelle WLAN noch umgehe.

Gruß Florian


----------



## Booner (30 November 2015)

fstoiber schrieb:


> Brauche dann nur noch einen funktionierenden USB auf Ethernet Adapter für Android, damit ich die Fehlerquelle WLAN noch umgehe.



Hei,

wenn Du da was Gutes gefunden hast, gibt Bescheid. Sowas suche ich auch noch 


Grüße,

Tom


----------



## fstoiber (7 Januar 2016)

Hallo Tom,

habe jetzt eine vernünftige Lösung.

MegaTab OctaCore 10,1 Zoll (Schwarz) Android
5.1 Lollipop
[h=1]USB zu Ethernet LAN RJ45 Netzwerk Wireless Adapter Stecker Dunkelblau[/h]dann noch ein Taster in die Blende und ein rückfallverzögertes Zeitrelais das die Stromversorgung vom Netzteil für 20sec trennt.

es dauert ca 3 sec bis das Tablet hell ist und man die Wago visu bedienen kann.

bei interesse kann ich dir gerne eins komplett fertig machen.

Gruß Florian


----------



## Booner (7 Januar 2016)

Hei,

ich habe nun ein Wago Control Panel.
Leider ist es wohl so, dass dieses Control Panel zwar ne eingebaute SPS hat, aber den einfachen Job "Visu-Anzeigen einer vorhandenen Steuerung" nicht kann. Evtl. werde ich ne eigene Visu fürs Panel programmieren. Hat auch Vorteile... ;-)


Grüße,

Tom


----------



## RobiHerb (7 Januar 2016)

*Ein wenig erweitert in der Problematik.*

Ich suche ein Windows Tablet, das einen USB Port hat, der unabhängig ist vom Ladevorgang.

Aktuell habe ich das Problem mit einem Toshiba Tablet, das den USB gleichzeitig als Ladeport nimmt. Zum Erkennen, dass man Laden möchte ist die USB Sende und Empfangsleitung im Ladegerät gebrückt. Somit ist kein Dauerbetrieb möglich, wenn man den USB Port für den Datenverkehr braucht.


----------



## fstoiber (7 Januar 2016)

Da hätte ich das wintab 10 von odys. Es läd  über einen Hohlstecker mit einem 9v Netzteil.

Habe davon 2 Stück in betrieb, sind sehr zuverlässig.

Gruß Florian

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------

